# What cold medicine can you take when you have anxiety



## hazel (May 12, 2006)

i have anxiety and what to know what medince i can take for sinus/colds that dont bring on or start a panic attack

some medicines i cant take sudafed i dont know what other medicine i can take i relaly cant try to test out every medicne there is and suffer later from the attacks. if you know anything i can take please let me know

i tryed claritn for allergies it dont give me attacks but at the same time dont work

thanx in advance for the help


----------



## KellyB (May 12, 2006)

have you tried something like Sudafed PE that doesn't have pseudoephidrine in it. I found this doesn't make me as jittery and works well with my symptoms


----------



## Pauline (May 12, 2006)

Hi hazel, maybe you should try some of the homeopathic remedies that are avialable for hayfever.Try something more natural so you don;t get the anxiety that the other tabs can cause.Hope you find a natural remedy.


----------



## hazel (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Hi hazel, maybe you should try some of the homeopathic remedies that are avialable for hayfever.Try something more natural so you don;t get the anxiety that the other tabs can cause.Hope you find a natural remedy. whats homepathic?


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (May 19, 2006)

I have always noticed that when I am just about to get sick and when I am sick I am more prone to have anxiety attack... I can almost predict now if I am going to get real sick if I start having insane anxiety. So what I do now is make sure to take a .5mg xanax with Mucinex and claritin.( these are the meds my Dr. recommended to me) HTH's


----------



## peekaboo (May 19, 2006)

Not sure if they are available in the US but Aerius does not contain(psuedoephedrine) and I also like Reactine. I also have a nasal inhaler Nasonex which works well too


----------

